# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Helsingin metro -blogi

## joht. Nyman

Tällainen tuli jostain syystä eteeni:
--
http://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/...skoista-virta/

----------


## joht. Nyman

Annan enivei asiantuntijalausuntoa joka perjantai osoitteessa https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com/

Tässä tuorein pläjäys, joka tuli vartti sitten ulos:
https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...alle-pelaajia/

----------


## hmikko

Tosikon, jota joht. Nymanin haastattelut eivät ole tähän mennessä naurattaneet yhtään, kommentti: Pohjolan blogista tulee välillä semmoinen olo, että hänellä on ikään kuin jäänyt päälle printtimediasta periytynyt huoli siitä, että yleisö katoaa heti, jos uutismediassa ei ole uutisia koko ajan. Välillä hän on ihan suoraan kirjoittanutkin tyyliin, että "nyt juuri ei ole automatisoinnista paljon uutta mutta..." Automatisointihankkeen ongelmat ovat siinä määrin vakavia, että jotenkin toivoisi sen takia Pohjolan pysyvän asiassa. En usko, että blogi unohtuu tai sen kummemmin kärsii, jos sinne ei pariin viikkoon ilmaannu uutta tekstiä (ja näillä haastatteluilla ei ainakaan itseeni ole olut järin positiivinen vaikutus). Netissä hakukoneet ja linkit toimii, ja vanhatkin tekstit löytävät uusia lukijoita.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kai ymmärrät blogin kokonaisuuden ja sen tarkoituksen?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Alleviivaan nyt sitä, jotta asia ei jää epäselväksi, että kyseessä ei ole lähtökohtaisesti hupi, vaan nimenomaisesti isojen ja erittäin raskaiden asioiden läpikäynti ei-niin-virallisin sanakääntein. Ei näitä ole pakko lukea, mutta kukaan ei myöskään kiellä lukemista.

Tällainen pläjäys ilmestyi tänään:
https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...a-poytakirjaa/

----------


## Timppak

> Alleviivaan nyt sitä, jotta asia ei jää epäselväksi, että kyseessä ei ole lähtökohtaisesti hupi, vaan nimenomaisesti isojen ja erittäin raskaiden asioiden läpikäynti ei-niin-virallisin sanakääntein. Ei näitä ole pakko lukea, mutta kukaan ei myöskään kiellä lukemista.
> 
> Tällainen pläjäys ilmestyi tänään:
> https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...a-poytakirjaa/


Nämä ihan oikean asian seassa olevat huumoripläjäykset kyllä vesittävät blogin vakavastiotettavuutta aika rankalla kädellä. Kannattaisi säästää ns. huumori standup lavoille ja pitää blogi asialinjalla.

----------


## hylje

Samalla logiikalla Lehti-lehti olisi valtakunnan epäuskottavin aviisi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nämä ihan oikean asian seassa olevat huumoripläjäykset kyllä vesittävät blogin vakavastiotettavuutta aika rankalla kädellä. Kannattaisi säästää ns. huumori standup lavoille ja pitää blogi asialinjalla.


Samaa mieltä tästä. Kyse ei ole siitä, että niissä pakinoissa olisi vikaa. Mutta ne ovat mun mielestä väärässä paikassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Voisin ainakin varovaisesti yhtyä samaan. Yhteen mediaan usein kyllä mahtuu kevennysosastokin, mutta yhden kirjoittajan persoonaa ei pitäisi sotkea siihen, että tämä kirjoittaa kahdella täysin eri tyylilajilla vuorotellen. Ei ainakaan blogissa. Yhden kirjoittajan blogilla on yksi ääni. Ja tämä lienee yksi tärkeä syy siihenkin, miksi pakinoita kirjoitetaan niin usein nimimerkillä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Ei Tommy kirjoita yksin kahdessa persoonassa.

Tommy lähettää mulle kysymykset viikoittain ja minä annan asiantuntijalausuntoa. That's it. Kiip it simppeli.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei Tommy kirjoita yksin kahdessa persoonassa.
> 
> Tommy lähettää mulle kysymykset viikoittain ja minä annan asiantuntijalausuntoa. That's it. Kiip it simppeli.


Saivartelua. Se mitä Tommy julkaisee, on Tommyn äänenkäyttöä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Saivartelua. Se mitä Tommy julkaisee, on Tommyn äänenkäyttöä.


Samaa mieltä  blogi on voimakkaasti henkilöitynyt nimenomaan Tommy Pohjolaan. Sen vuoksi nuo Nymanin pakinat pistävät niin silmään sieltä. Tilanne olisi ihan eri, jos blogilla olisi (ehkä alusta lähtien) ollut useita kirjoittajia ja monenlaisia näkökulmia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Samaa mieltä  blogi on voimakkaasti henkilöitynyt nimenomaan Tommy Pohjolaan. Sen vuoksi nuo Nymanin pakinat pistävät niin silmään sieltä. Tilanne olisi ihan eri, jos blogilla olisi (ehkä alusta lähtien) ollut useita kirjoittajia ja monenlaisia näkökulmia.


Saa toki selventää ja avata juttua, mutta en kyllä mitenkään ymmärrä sitä, kuinka jollekin tulee mieleen, että joku haastattelu ja sen vastaukset olisi tehty yhden ihmisen päästä? Siksi tossa on kuva mun ulko-ovesta, että varmasti tulee kaikille selväksi, että hei, nyt tässä haastatellaan aivan jotain muuta hahmoa kuin Tommy Pohjolaa.

Vaikka minkä verran kritiikkiviinaksia olen elämässäni juonut, en ole koskaan kuitenkaan aivan näin huikeaan lopputulokseen spekulointien osalta päässyt.

Heitetäänpä asia täysin toisin päin: mikä teidän mielestä olisi parempi tapa lähestyä hankalia ja monimutkaisia asioita kuin huumori?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Saa toki selventää ja avata juttua, mutta en kyllä mitenkään ymmärrä sitä, kuinka jollekin tulee mieleen, että joku haastattelu ja sen vastaukset olisi tehty yhden ihmisen päästä?


Jos DF sanoo, että blogi henkilöityy Pohjolaan, ei se tarkoita että hän sanoisi, että Pohjola keksii kaikki jutut ja haastattelut omasta päästään. Edelleenkin, se mitä Pohjola julkaisee, henkilöityy Pohjolaan. Täysin riippumatta siitä, ketä siinä haastatellaan. Haastattelu ei myöskään koskaan ole haastateltavan monologi, vaan toimittajan ja haastateltavan dialogi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:27 ----------




> Heitetäänpä asia täysin toisin päin: mikä teidän mielestä olisi parempi tapa lähestyä hankalia ja monimutkaisia asioita kuin huumori?


Riippuu täysin siitä, mihin asiassa pyritään. Ja jos Pohjola ottaa keinokseen huumorin, niin sitten hänen on syytä käyttää nimenomaan sellaista huumori-ääntä kokonaisvaltaisesti. Huumorin käyttöönkin on erilaisia tapoja. Esim. Jari Tervo pystyy omalla huumorityylillään sanomaan myös vakavia asioita. Mutta sekin rajoittaa sitä, mitä Tervo voi sanoa. On helpompi yhdistää kolumnigenre älykköön humoristiin kuin uutisfaktamaisempi genre. Ja Pohjolan blogi ei edusta kolumnityyliä vaan enemmänkin hänen omaa vähän vapaamuotoisempaa uutiskanavaansa. Projektiblogi, tavallaan.

Voisi sanoa vain, että viestintä on taitolaji. Yleisiä vastauksia ei ole. Mutta sen vain sanon, että Pohjolan blogissa se huumoriosuus ei vain toimi.

Hyvä veli -kerhon blogista voi lukea sitä toimivaa huumorityyliä. Mutta siinä ei sitten olekaan samanlaista kovien faktojen arvoa enää.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Voisin sanoa Elmolle ja kaikille muillekin lyhyesti, että tehkää parempi blogi ja vaikuttakaa asioihin, älkää vain nillittäkö (muotisana, toim. huom.).

Itse olen äärimmäisen ylpeä siitä, mitä olemme VRLeaksin suhteen saaneet aikaan. Huom. - mitä _olemme_, ei siis mitä _olen_. Aivan yhtä lailla nostan hattua Tommy Pohjolalle hänen duunistaan Helsingin metro -blogin suhteen.

Kritiikki on meille Leaksiin -ja kaiketi myös Tommylle- toki tervetullutta, mutta kriitikot voitte aivan ja täysin vapaasti perustaa omat bloginne minne tahansa internetiin. Sisältö ratkaisee, ei ideologia. Uskottavuutta vähentää... No joo, sanotaan nyt epäselvästi, että turha avautuminen on vessasta, mikäli liha puuttuu hauiksen ympäriltä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisin sanoa Elmolle ja kaikille muillekin lyhyesti, että tehkää parempi blogi ja vaikuttakaa asioihin, älkää vain nillittäkö (muotisana, toim. huom.).


Ah, tämä ikuinen tehkää itse paremmin -kortti. Lienee parempi olla sanomatta mitään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ah, tämä ikuinen tehkää itse paremmin -kortti. Lienee parempi olla sanomatta mitään.


No tee paremmin. Ei kai se sen kummempia kärrynpyöriä vaadi. Rata on vapaa, joten go on!

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässäpä tuorein viikkopläjäys:
--
https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...nnepaivystaja/

----------


## 339-DF

Aika villiksi menee. Himaset ja kaikki. Huh huh. Sääli hyvää ja faktapitoista blogia.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Nyt on kovaa tekstiä Pohjolan Tommyn blogissa:

--
_Nyt joku laki ja äkkiä!

Melkoisen tapahtumarikas viikko. Se, mikä alkoi Saksanmaalta päättyy eduskunnan oikeusasiamiehen kannanottoon.

Metro on siis laiton, toteaa EOA Petri Jääskeläinen, joka edellyttää liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöltä metroliikennöintiin liittyvien turvallisuusvaatimusten ja niiden valvonnan saattamiseksi lain tasosisen säätelyn piiriin.

Jääskeläisen sanoin: Fillareista säädetään lakeja, metrosta ei._
--

Tuossa blogikirjoitus kokonaisuudessaan: https://helsinginmetro.wordpress.com...laki-ja-akkia/

----------


## kuukanko

> Metro on siis laiton, toteaa EOA Petri Jääskeläinen


Laiton tarkoittanee tuossa yhteydessä "ilman lakia" eikä sanan vakiintunutta merkitystä (lain vastainen). Menee minusta iltapäivälehtilinjalle, jos pitää kikkailla niin, että ensilukemalta asiasta saa paljon suureellisemman vaikutuksen kuin tarkemmin lukemalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Johan oli poksahtanut kova kommentti Tommy Pohjolan Helsingin metro -blogiin:

--

_Tj/2. HKL:n organisaation kehittäminen [esitys]

EDIT: koska Lahdenranta on ilmeisesti tehnyt asiasta mediasirkuksen, en siis pidättele yksityiskohtia;

HKL.n toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta esitteli alustavan suunnitelman HKL:n organisaation kehittämisestä, jossa metro- ja raiitiovaunuyksiköt yhdistettäisiin siten, että nykyisen raitiovaunuyksikön johtaja ottaisi ohjakset uudessa yksikössä ja nykyinen metrojohtaja Tapio Hölttä siirretäisiin syrjään. Virkamiehistä vain sihteeri Rain Mutka ja toimitusjohtaja Matti Lahdenranta olivat esittelyn aikana läsnä.

Lahdenranta esitteli n. kuukauden mittaisen aikataulun, jonka aikana hän kertoisi harkintansa mukaan henkilökunnalle muutoksista, metrojohtaja hyllytettäisiin ja yhdistelmäyksikön johtajaa haettaisiin 2 päivän ajan sisäisesti siten, että Lahdenrannan kaavailema Pekka Sirviö todennäköisesti olisi ainoa ehdokas.

Tivasin toimitusjohtajalta uskottavaa perustelua muutoksen vaikutuksesta metrohankkeen etenemiseen, enkä koe sellaista saaneeni. Tiedustelin myös tarvetta näin yhtäkkiseen muutokseen, eikä Lahdenranta siihen osannut juuri ottaa kantaa. Totesin, että haluaisin tällaisen uudistuksen taustatyön tapahtuvan henkilöstön kanssa ja siten, että siinä huomioidaan mahdolliset kustannussäästöt ja uskottavasti ratkaistaan nykyisessä järjestelmässä havaittavat ongelmat._

--

Mikäli asia tosiaan näin on, tulisi viimeistään nyt jonkun ymmärtää jostain jotain.

Tommyn blogikirjoitus ja tämä kommentti löytyvät *täältä*. Kannattaa käydä lukemassa. Tuon yllä olevan tarinan rustaajan täytyy olla jostain sisäpiiristä. Eniten tässä hämmästyttää -ei enemmän, eikä vähemmän- koko sekoilun mahdollistaminen.

----------


## 339-DF

Toi on jo vanha juttu keväältä ja tekstin on kirjoittanut Lilja Tamminen, HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen. Blogi liljat.fi

Lilja on taas aktivoitunut johtokunnan kokousten selostamisessa, mistä kiitos. Tuorein postaus on tässä http://liljat.fi/2013/11/hkl-johtoku...lmat-etenevat/ ja siinä onkin sitten kaikenlaista mielenkiintoista, joka kaikki niveltyy automaattimetroon. M200-automatisointi ei etene vaan koejuna palautetaan liikenteeseen manuaalisena ja homma keskeytetään toistaiseksi. Hallintouudistuksesta on teetetty huippusalainen memo ulkopuolisella konsultilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toi on jo vanha juttu keväältä ja tekstin on kirjoittanut Lilja Tamminen, HKL:n johtokunnan jäsen. Blogi liljat.fi.


Tai tarkemmin, se toinen osio siinä pitkien viivojen välissä on nyt kaikkein uusimmasta Tammisen blogauksesta. Kommentoija halusi vertailla näitä kahta, vanhempaa ja uudempaa, blogausta, mutta ei osannut alkuunkaan lähteistää tekstejä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tai tarkemmin, se toinen osio siinä pitkien viivojen välissä on nyt kaikkein uusimmasta Tammisen blogauksesta. Kommentoija halusi vertailla näitä kahta, vanhempaa ja uudempaa, blogausta, mutta ei osannut alkuunkaan lähteistää tekstejä.


Tarkennatko hieman? Jos Tommy ei osaa tuottaa hyvää journalismia, kuka sitten osaa? Mielestäni sinä et osaa, kun jätät kysymyksiä ilmoille, etkä perustele väitteitäsi mitenkään. Ei, tämä ei ole henkilökohtaista missään tapauksessa.

Sen sijaan haluan vastauksen tossa yhtä riviä ylempänä olevaan kysymykseeni.

Tuolta Koivukylän Alepasta saa ostettua argumentteja poskettoman halpaan hintaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkennatko hieman? Jos Tommy ei osaa tuottaa hyvää journalismia, kuka sitten osaa? Mielestäni sinä et osaa, kun jätät kysymyksiä ilmoille, etkä perustele väitteitäsi mitenkään. Ei, tämä ei ole henkilökohtaista missään tapauksessa.


Mistä ihmeestä päähäsi pälkähti, että puhuisin Tommysta? Lainasit itse Tommyn blogin kommentoijanimimerkkiä "metronkuljettaja". 339-DF kommentoi siihen, että "metronkuljettajan" teksti oli Lilja Tammisen blogauksesta keväältä, ja siihen täydensin, että "metronkuljettajan" kommentin loppuosa on itse asiassa Tammisen tuoreimmasta blogauksesta ja kommentoin, että olisi ollut kovin kiva, että "metronkuljettaja" osaisi lähdeviittaamisen alkeet, eli että kertoisi kun lainaa ja mistä ja keneltä lainaa.

En ymmärrä, miten käsitteen "kommentoija" nyt voi ylipäätään ymmärtää väärin, varsinkin kun kaikki kolme koko ajan olemme puhuneet siitä kommentista, emme Tommyn teksteistä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> En ymmärrä, miten käsitteen "kommentoija" nyt voi ylipäätään ymmärtää väärin, varsinkin kun kaikki kolme koko ajan olemme puhuneet siitä kommentista, emme Tommyn teksteistä.


Varmaan ihan siksi, että ymmärsin huonosti huonosti kirjoitettua suomea.

----------

